# Scobie's Sessions Journal



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Heh people,

Over the past few days browsing many topics on the site I've realised that the majority of people read the member journals. So I've decided to start my own, keeping a running commentary on my training and diet. In the Military keeping to a strict diet is quite difficult due to the lack of varied food, but the meals are balanced and you can stay away from the temptations of alcohol, junk food and other crap we shovel into our mouths.

I've been a member just over a week now and have maintained a training regime of cardio sessions on a concept 2 rower followed by a good weights session working primarily the same muscle groups. I'm trying to work my legs as much as possible but where I'm stationed has a distinct lack of machines so any help you can give me on 'spit and saw dust' leg sessions would be great.

I have been training every day, which I know is against all recommended training advice, but I'm finding that as my routines are not yet hardcore, I'm able to recover nicely prior to my next session.

I'm not going to bore you with what I've been doing all week but I will give you and outline of what I've been eating today and what training I've got through.

Breakfast 0730: 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast, 2 servings of porridge oats, one low fat yoghurt, 2 slices of wholemeal toast and peanut butter.

Snack 1015: 1 serving of Protein in Shake (33.5g scoop:24g Whey Protein, 5.5g BCAAs, 4g Glutamine and precursors)

Lunch 1230: 1 portion of tuna flakes, 3 slices of wafer thin prime beef, half a chicken breast, 1 portion of coleslaw, 1 portion of flaked cod pasta, small salad helping. 1 orange and 1 mango. Lunch is a salad bar so the 'portions' are healthy in size but I'm not getting scales to weigh them as I would **** off the chefs.

Dinner: White bait and side salad followed by half a roast chicken, steamed mix vegetables and new potatoes. Finish with another low fat yoghurt.

I'm not eating any more at the minute as I think I would burst and I'm wary of over doing the protein shakes as I know how easy it is to bloat on them. Let me know what you guys think.

The training:

Afternoon : 5000m row in 22m30s

Evening:

12x3 30kg Bicep Curls on straight bar.

12x3 30kg Bench Press.

12x3 16kg Pec Fly.

3x30s 24kg Dumbells Farmer's walk.

3x12 16kg Incline Mil Press.

Seated Bicep Curl Pyramid 14kg Dumbells x20,18,16,14,12,10.

Flutter Raises and Light Chest Press 3x30 with 10kg weight.

3x10 30kg Bent over row.

So people here is an amateur at work......let me know if I'm doing it right or if I'm doing it wrong. I'm trying my best to keep it varied to work all over but if you have a recommended routine or any word documents with a suggested weekly plan then I'm eager to get hold of them. This is a typical daily routine for me and I've already started to notice small gains in just a week so I must be doing something right. I'm not giving up on the last rep like I've always done as I know that giving up means not trying. This time im sticking to my guns (which are growing) haha.

 Here endeth the rant.

Speak soon people.

Scobie.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm a newbie just like you but.... you bicep curl as much as you bench press?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Apologies bambi, I mean that the total weight on the straight bar when I'm doing standing bicep curls is 30kg, not 30kg either side.

How is your training going? You got a good v-taper going on from your shoulders to waist, a bit further ahead than I am at the minute.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Today I've decided to have a rest day after 6 days training. Allow the fibres to catch up and develop.

Think my journal must be ****e as had quite a few views but not many reps. Feeling un-loved in this world.

Peace.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2010)

So you saying your bench is 30kg each side, and your BB curl is 30kg total?


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi mate, you have obviously put a lot of effort into your journal and hope you get some responses from more people here on the forum.

First question that springs to mind - what are you trying to achieve with your training?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not looking to be at competition level in the short term but who knows maybe in a few years I will have what it takes. I'm at the bottom of a very big mountain at the minute and only just started by ascent.

I'm looking to shed a bit of weight, not that I am overweight, but there are a few areas where I'd like to cut, mainly around my waist and chest.

Looking to build a decent amount of lean muscle and get much fitter in general. I've set myself a two month goal with a pretty standard daily routine and hope to notice some change after 2 months. Lets see what happens.

Today I'm resting so tomorrow I'll post what I've been up to!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok today this is what I've been up to. After resting yesterday I have found that today I had a little more to give and the pumps I am getting are quite good, especially in my forearms which is really giving me a buzz.

Breakfast 0730:

Three Weetabix and semi-skimmed milk.

One small glass of orange juice.

Two Poached eggs on wholemeal toast.

One low-fat fruit yoghurt.

Snack 1000:

One serving of whey protein in shake (34g)

One orange.

Lunch 1215:

Minestrone Soup.

Salad bar: One portion of tuna and sweetcorn, three slices of beef tenderloin, two slices of cured ham, half a chicken breast. Steamed rice and vegetables.

Snack 1500:

One Bananna and one Peanut butter sandwich with a glass of milk.

Dinner 1800:

Beef tenderloin steak with steamed vegetables, new potatoes and small portion of cous cous. One low fat fruit youghurt.

Training:

2000m row in 8min 26s

2 mile run in 14m 18s

(5 min rest between)

Weights session (30 mins)

3x12 35kg Bicep curls on the straight bar.

3x10 Chest press using 16kg dumbells.

3x10 35kg Bench press using straight Olympic bar.

3x10 Inclined Shoulder press using 16kg dumbells.

Seated Bicep curls using 16kg dumbells rep sets 18,16,14,12,10.

And then I was spent, but feeling pretty pumped and alive.

The story continues tomorrow and I am getting more motivated by the day, especially with the threads and posts on this site.

Have a nice day people.

Scobie.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

> Apologies bambi, I mean that the total weight on the straight bar when I'm doing standing bicep curls is 30kg, not 30kg either side.
> 
> How is your training going? You got a good v-taper going on from your shoulders to waist, a bit further ahead than I am at the minute.


Cheers mate for clearing that up, 12 years of being a competitive swimmer and going through a phase where you do 300 chin ups a day will give you a good v taper; shame it does sod all for your arms though. All I will ask is what back/leg work do you do and do you ramp your sets. Cause if I could do a set of 10 with a weight I think it's normally too light...


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello again people, quick update from me on my progress.

It has been a couple of weeks now on a healthier diet with supplemented protein and regular weights sessions and I am starting to notice some small gains in muscle size and strength. I am increasing the weight gradually and I'm finding that my endurance is getting better by the day. My last session in the gym was great last night and I had some amazing pumps in my arms and shoulders whilst doing 27s with the EZ curl bar..felt awesome.

I've ordered some citrulline malate and l-arginine to supplement my diet and give me a great pump whilst promoting good gains with refined whey protein. My motivation is high and this site is helping with that. When I feel like im tired I just think of the site and my inspiration comes straight back and I get a kick out of the 'burn'.

My weights routine was 50 mins last night, here is what I managed to achieve:

3x10 Chest press using 18kg dumbells.

3x12 Chest press using 35kg total weight on an Olympic bar (17.5kg either side)

Bicep 27s Curls on EZ Bar with 12.5kg either side.

Seated Bicep Curls using 16kg dumbells 1x16, 14 , 12 , 10 , 10 reps.

Chest press with leg flutter raise using 10kg weight plate. 3x20

3x10 Forward Row using 30kg total weight on EZ bar.

Shoulder shruggs 3x10 using 30kg total weight on EZ Bar.

Supplements today, protein shake with two scoops of whey (68g)

Loving it!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

New pictures added people in my profile, check them out and leave your opinions here!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, been a bit dissapointed by the uptake on my journal. Not many responses and it seems like a bit of an up hill struggle for some advice of late on the site. Not to worry though, I am fighting through and hoping that some of you will take an interest in what I am trying to achieve.

Had a good workout last night and here is a summary of what I managed to achieve and what I'm planning for tonight. I know that my workouts are not that focused and would appreciate some advice on splitting up for body parts etc as at the moment they are mostly all over routines.

14/4/10 (35 min weight session)

3 sets of '21s' : 21 reps split 7x3 varied bicep curls using straight bar : Total 40kg

Mil Press 3x12 using 14kg Dbs

Chest Press 3x12 using 14kg Dbs

Forward Rows 3x12 using EZ bar 40kg

Upright Rows 3x12 using EZ bar 40kg

Pec Fly 3x12 using 14 kg Dbs

3x12 Tricep Extensions each arm using 14kg Dbs

Bicep Curl Pyramid to finish using 14kg Dbs reps of 20,18,16,14,12,10.

Don't have time to post what I'm up to next but will post when I get back from my session in 35 mins.

Let me know what you lot think...PLEASE!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Latest measurements to date...give me an idea of what to take guys in order to paint the best picture...new progress pics will be posted Monday when I get the chance.

Forearms: 12in

Bicep: 15in

Strenght certainly seems to be building as is muscle hardness and form. Hopefully there will be a noticable change in my before and progress pics.

Watch this space.

Scoobs.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good luck mate, I'll be keeping an eye :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Keep plugging away babes ! there are a lot of journals on here & a lot of people are prepping at the minute so dont have the time to comment.

Once your journal is up and running for a few pages and you are seen posting in threads then people will come and offer advice !

Keep at it - my journal was a great motivator and I have met some lovely people through it ! there are some gems on this site with hearts of gold.

Keep on chick


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just had a wee read over  never new you had one of these mate or i would have helped as much as i can! when you popping down the FF for a session :thumbup1: ? will keep an eye on this and help you as much as i can  keep going mate!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

subbed so i dont lose it again :thumb: !


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Back North on Monday so can pop into FF any time during next week when you are around? They do non-member sessions?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Back North on Monday so can pop into FF any time during next week when you are around? They do non-member sessions?


im in usually monday wednesday friday for weights mate, friday differs depending on plans like tonight i decided to go see the girl <3 lol and yeah mate 4.50 for just the gym for as long as u like and 6 quid to include the sauna  how long you back up for ?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

All week so could smash in a few sessions if you are up for it?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

You're having a sauna together !!! see now things like that will get your journal off to a roaring start

PICTURES for proof lads !


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

What are your stats mate? Age etc?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

scobielad said:


> All week so could smash in a few sessions if you are up for it?


yeah no probs mate  what days you up for ?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Jem said:


> You're having a sauna together !!! see now things like that will get your journal off to a roaring start
> 
> PICTURES for proof lads !


 :lol: get your @ss up here by sunday as the sauna is uni-sex day that day :innocent: although bathing suits required we may not oblige if your around :whistling:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> :lol: get your @ss up here by sunday as the sauna is uni-sex day that day :innocent: although bathing suits required we may not oblige if your around :whistling:


Oh dear ! I'm washing my hair sunday


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Jem said:


> Oh dear ! I'm washing my hair sunday


awk well your loss  :innocent: i look good after a sauna too  like im on fire once i hit the cold air :cool2: :lol:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Right enough of this journal high jacking jinx. Although the recent comments have been quite funny. I'm not a big fan of the sauna, but if I do venture in there then I'm sure to take a picture just for you Jem...no problems there.

As for my stats and age..never really too sure how to answer this question.

Im 28, 5ft 10 and weigh 77kg. 34w at the moment and 40ch. According to my measurements. Although 34w jeans and trousers seem to hang off me so maybe the measurement technique needs a bit of work.

Recent measurements of my forearms come in at just over 12in and bi's at just over 15in.

Main focus at the minute is trying to improve my diet and get into a fixed routine where I can monitor my calorie intake and control my supplements. I must confess that at the moment I'm not really counting the calories as they go down the chute..really need to sit down and start! I'm not eating any junk food at all, low fat products and only lean meats..fruit and vegetables, coupled with some essential oils, vitamins three times a week and daily supplements.

Daily Supplements consist of:

0700ish Morning Cyclone shake 1.5 scoops (60g) with Breakfast

1000ish Cellmass Shake 1 Scoop (35g) with Morning Snack + 2 L-Arginine tabs (500mg)

1630ish Pre W/O 2 L-Arginine tabs (500mg)

1800ish Post W/O Cyclone shake 1.5 scoops (60g)

2200ish Cellmass Shake 1 Scoop (35g) before bed

My weights session yesterday was pretty good and I'm still focusing on a 4-5 day all over body routine before moving on to a 4 day split....any routines you recommend for this would be ideal. Remember I'm just a newbie and need something that can push me and allow for some development of technique. If I don't get any recommendations then I'll just go for a basic 4 day split recommended on the web.

Yesterday's session (45 mins)

3 sets of '21s': 7x3 varied bicep curls using straight bar: 15kg either side.

Mil Press: 3x12 using 16kg Dbs

Chest Press: 3x12 using 16kg Dbs

Upright Rows: 3x10 using EZ bar: 15 kg either side

Deadlift:3x10 using straight bar: 25kg either side

BB rows:3x10 using straight bar:20kg either side

Bench One Arm row using 28kg Dbs: 3x10 either side

Seated Bicep Curls: 3x12 using 16kg Dbs

Combined Chest Press / Leg Flutter Raise using 10kg Plate :3x20

So there we go people..still not moved on a lot and need to get focusing on a split routine over the next few weeks / months to really get things moving.

Resting today and tomorrow..back at it on Monday.

Ryan mate, was thinking maybe Mon / Wed / Fri if you are game?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sorry for the high jack buddy :innocent: lol, is it definetly a 4 day split you want ? seems like you know your basis just need to sort out proper food intake, ive seen folk on this using something called fitday, its a website where you can sort your diet out on it, i myself just made mines up by mind lol but used http://www.freedieting.com/tools/nutrient_calculator.htm that site to sort out my cals intake.. yeah mon/wed/fri is perfect as its my workout days  lol what times you thinking ? mon and fri i got college so would need to be after that but im off on wed so anytime then


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Hijack ? I was only trying to bump your journal a bit ....people read it if they see it being posted in ! I will leave you to it now

*in a huff*

;-)


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Jem said:


> Hijack ? I was only trying to bump your journal a bit ....people read it if they see it being posted in ! I will leave you to it now
> 
> *in a huff*
> 
> ;-)


After scobie gives Jem a big smacker of a kiss on the cheek (which one I'll keep to myself) he says sorry and that all is forgiven. He says that Jem can Hijack him anytime...or even take him hostage..lol.

Come back Jem..miss you already.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Get some pictures and videos up pal, they draw in the crowds 

Then you can stop whining :lol:

Good luck with the journo. I'll definitely be popping in every now and then.

What sort of bf% are you at mate? So I can put the measurements you've given into perspective..


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Regards Bf % I have not got a clue..will try and calculate it but need to get on a set of those scales or get a hold of some calipers.

You calling me a whining lil biatch? All whine you into next week sunshine.

My picture upload day is Monday when I will take some decent progress pictures after my session. I'll try to take a few videos to keep all the pervs at bay as well. Although I may wear a wig to make the viewing experience more pleasureable to the general public.

Ok...time to take my get massive juice before the my session today. Was going to have Sat and Sun both as rest days but reckon I need some gun building tonight. It'll be a late one.

Scoobs.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I'm just about to hit the sack after a shower (don't get excited Jem or anyone else for that matter). Today I decided to workout rather than rest (which I will def be doing tomorrow) for the LORD condemn those that don't rest on the SABBATH!!! Prob should have rested as I didn't seem to feel as good as I usually do after a session..kind of a bit of a downer...but FCUK me I managed some PB's in a couple of areas so not all bad.

Remember guys and girls, these are my personal bests, not what I've achieved for one rep, but best weight for a sustained number of reps. Have yet to try my one rep max for each compound exercise...have that yet to explore.

So today the session comprised of:

*Bench Press*

10x30kg

10x40kg

9x50kg

5x50kg PB with 50kg so far (LONG way to go)

*Deadlift*

10x30kg

10x40kg

10x50kg

10x50kg PB with 50kg so far (AGAIN, LONG WAY TO GO)

*Oly BB Curls*

10x30kg

10x30kg

10x35kg

*Mil Press*

10x17.5kg DBs PB with 17.5kg DBs

8x17.5kg DBs

5x17.5kg DBs

*Farmers Walk*

3x 40 second walks using 20kg DBs

*Seated Bicep Curls Pyramid using 17.5kg DBs *

Reps of 20,16,10,10,12 PB using 17.5kg DBs

Tricep Extensions

10x17.5kg DB

10x17.5kg

10x17.5kg

So that is that, not impressive to everybody but a few PBs for me so I'm a little chuffed. Feel on a right physical downer at the moment though after this session. Looked stacked and really pumped during the session but still feel a bit let down...no idea why!?

Anyway, enough from me....time to hit the douche.

Later people,

Scoobs.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice workout mate, good work on PB's and that, are your bench weights all together or each side ?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Unfort my bench weights are altogether at the moment. Need to start racking up the weight before long. Slowly does it though......very slowly.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

You including the bar mate?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Nah not including the bar as I'm not sure exactly how much the thing weighs, maybe 5-10kg I reckon. Standard Oly bar from what I can gather.

Still not very impressive though, will have to really focus on improving this.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Am I right in saying that an average bench press max should be the equivalent of your body weight and that anything above your body weight is better?

So my target should be 75kg to start with, right?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Standard Oly Bar is 20kg so you need to look at your weights again....dead should not be the same as bench ;-) !!!

If you were using an oly bar to curl with - this means you were curling 55kg ! more than your bench or your deads - you must have popeye biceps ha !

70kg bench

70kg dead

is that right ?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

As for my weights im sure I've got them right.

I was doing my bicep curls using a standard Oly bar with 15kg plates either side. If your saying that the bar weighs 20kg ish alone then that would make a total of 50kg. This is the exercise I was doing. Should I not be using the Oly bar and instead use a Z bar?

As for my Bench Press, this is right too. My max for 5 reps was with 25kg either side of the bar, using the Oly bar..so total 70kg if the bar is 20kgish.

And the deadlift...which I think has killed my lower back...very sore this morning.

Max reps again for 10 using an Oly bar with 25kg either side...so 70kg.

This is what I did without a shadow of doubt....am I doing it all wrong? I thought this was ok or have I messed up by not taking the bar into account?

Help needed me thinks......


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

IMO

you should always include the bar, youre lifting it afterall, and 20kg is a significant wieght.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Probably doing a little better than I thought then. Glad today is my rest day because my lower back is fcuked!! Think my movement during my deadlifts was incorrect with a bit of bad posture and maybe a bent back during the move...not good. Need to keep that back straight while between reps.

Looking forward to this week with Ryan, maybe he can teach me (the old fart) how to do these compound moves correctly.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

With regards to your back..

Are they shooting pains or does it just feel really weak? And an effort to hold your body at 45 degrees.. If you can at all?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

You know that way when your back feels stiff as fcuk, like old man syndrom. Really struggled to get out of bed this morning but when I'm up and about it is much better. Feels really really stiff in the lower back region. Not shooting pains, but when it stiffens...it weakens as a result..slowly getting better I think.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds pretty normal to me, your body will get used to it.. I rarely feel weakness after a deads session anymore.

Though the pump is lovely


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Sounds pretty normal to me, your body will get used to it.. I rarely feel weakness after a deads session anymore.
> 
> Though the pump is lovely


I didn't really feel any pump with the deads and I guess that is why I was a bit down in the dumps yesterday after my sesh. I don't think you can beat the pump you get with a seated pyramid of bicep curls...love it.

Think your past and closet present tendency as a bicep boy is rubbing off on me as a newbie!lol hahah. :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Deads drain the life out of you ! LOVE THEM mwahahaha ...and you can do more than 70 so we expect a PB next week !

and yes - if you lift it, it counts LOL - count the bar so +20 on everything with the oly bar !

[All in my very humble opinion of course ;-)...]


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

if you wana find out the weight why dont you lift the bar in one hand then say a 20Kg weight in the other and see if they feel the same, if not change the weight in the other hand  thats what i did! PM me mate about tomoro :thumbup1:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

scobielad said:


> I didn't really feel any pump with the deads and I guess that is why I was a bit down in the dumps yesterday after my sesh. I don't think you can beat the pump you get with a seated pyramid of bicep curls...love it.
> 
> Think your past and closet present tendency as a bicep boy is rubbing off on me as a newbie!lol hahah. :lol:


I haven't done a bicep curl in months mate, don't like them anymore.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> if you wana find out the weight why dont you lift the bar in one hand then say a 20Kg weight in the other and see if they feel the same, if not change the weight in the other hand  thats what i did! PM me mate about tomoro :thumbup1:


Heh Ryan with that advice, anyone would think you are the star sign Libra. :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Heh Ryan with that advice, anyone would think you are the star sign Libra. :beer:


why that ? lol


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

MillionG said:


> I haven't done a bicep curl in months mate, don't like them anymore.


I don't know if it is just me...but there is an incredibly strong smell of manure in the air at the moment....anyone else smell it? :whistling:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Been hectic over the past 48hrs and kinda lost some momentum..back at it now. Just had my first TRUEMASS shake...bloody lovely. I think that is because the content is exactly the same as a MacDonalds milkshake....


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Latest pics taken today. Comments please.....


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

And a few more...


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

and a final one....


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

scobielad said:


> And a few more...


comming along nicley pal...defo see the change:thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good frame to work with, just keep at it and bulk now then cut to strip the small amounts of fat to get you ripped and youl be sorted 

Edit.. Just seen the other pics, looking good in them, you got a good back :thumbup1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

scobielad said:


> You know that way when your back feels stiff as fcuk, like old man syndrom. Really struggled to get out of bed this morning but when I'm up and about it is much better. Feels really really stiff in the lower back region. Not shooting pains, but when it stiffens...it weakens as a result..slowly getting better I think.


get ur form right and work through it....as jem says...back day is a killer..i always plan a rest day after it.....ie had 3 back surgeries and 2 discs out but with correct form/ rest i still do deads. t-bar etc.....in fact back is my favourite day:thumb:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello again people...will be putting up some info re: bf calculations tonight once I've taken a few measurements using some Accu-Measure calipers, following guidance on the 7 main pinch points. I'll post up the results but I'm thinking I'll be starting with quite a high percentage initially, especially in the torso area.

Just had a look at my recent pics more closely and my neck looking fcuking filthy with the tan line I've got...really must start taking my top off more often...hopefully the new training regime will help with that!!

Will post my routine that I crack this evening to see what progress I've made over the last week or so...No problems at all with my training...diet is the struggle. More to follow later on tonight.

Scoobs.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

mate where you been!?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> mate where you been!?


Catching up with friends and family and neglecting the urge to get back to the gym and start lifting some hurting bombs.

Have a session in half an hour so will post what it feels like after a few days rest. Chest is a big one tonight and will be working on bi's too. Maybe one or two leg exercises just to get back into it with a bang. Boom.

I'm heading to FF for a sesh on Sunday afternoon...finally get myself down there.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

scobielad said:


> Catching up with friends and family and neglecting the urge to get back to the gym and start lifting some hurting bombs.
> 
> Have a session in half an hour so will post what it feels like after a few days rest. Chest is a big one tonight and will be working on bi's too. Maybe one or two leg exercises just to get back into it with a bang. Boom.
> 
> I'm heading to FF for a sesh on Sunday afternoon...finally get myself down there.


a sesh at 10pm ? thats crazy ! lol where you doing it like ? yeah mate just get a gradual adjust back in :thumbup1:

aw good mate  that a defo this time? lol who you heading down with  ?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

In the gym on the base..open all the time. Heading down myself, dunno exact time yet but was thinking one o'clock. Off for another week so have to start smashing it in when I can...maintaining a routine when I'm at work in a different part of the country.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

scobielad said:


> In the gym on the base..open all the time. Heading down myself, dunno exact time yet but was thinking one o'clock. Off for another week so have to start smashing it in when I can...maintaining a routine when I'm at work in a different part of the country.


aw kool mate, btw on a sunday the FF opens at 10 and shuts at 3 just so you know :thumbup1:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

KJW said:


> Jealous you have more bulk to work with man!
> 
> Good to see the progress. How are you feeling?


Still feel like a fat fooker when I look in the mirror but I'm def starting to see slow progress even with my rather **** working lifesytle and non-existant diet. I know it is no excuse but trying to find a routine at the moment that gives me continuity is really hard...but I'm determined to stick with it. Still a long way to go and I know that, but the little gains are the ones that give me the motivation.

Ok...lets get the science bit out of the way before the session report.

Ok so I get these BF calipers from a mate of mine and he helped me take the seven pinch points this evening before my w/o. The results are as follows:

Age:29 in a few weeks

Weight: 167.5lbs (76kg)

and I am a MALE (think so anyway..do moobs make me female?)

Chest: 18mm

Midaxillary: 10mm

Subprailiac: 20mm

Abdominal: 20mm

Thigh: 15mm

Tricep: 12mm

Subscapular: 18mm

Density Result: 1.06

% BF Calculated:16 % (although given inherent inaccuracy of the computer generated calculation I reckon more 19%?)

LBM therefore:~140lbs

So...not that I really care too much about BF statistics, but thought I would give it a go just to see. Your comments please ladies and gents.

Ok the session tonight I thought was pretty pathetic (IMO)

Felt like I tired very quickly during the sesh but on the other hand I did get some great pumps in my shoulders, bi's and forearms so not all bad eh.

*Bench Press (Total weight inc Oly Bar)*

30kg - 15

40kg - 10

50kg - 8,8,5,5 (Don't know why I did this I'm a tard)

55kg - 5,5

60kg - 4

After this I thought I'd better give it a rest, didn't wan't to chance it with no spotter...I know no guts.

*Mil Press (Seated overhead)*

15kg DBs - 12,12

17.5kg DBs - 10,10,8

*Bicep Curl and Shoulder Press *

15kg DBs - 10,10,10

*21s using EZ bar*

15kg, 20kg, 25kg, 25kg

*Seated Bicep Curl*

15kg DBs - 14,14,12,14

*Upright Row *

25kg - 10,10,8

So...that is it for tonight..now that I have written it all out, not so bad after all. Probably did more than I think all in. Not saying I didn't enjoy it, just didn't get my usual buzz today...ah well there is always tomorrow.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

scobielad said:


> Still feel like a fat fooker when I look in the mirror but I'm def starting to see slow progress even with my rather **** working lifesytle and non-existant diet. I know it is no excuse but trying to find a routine at the moment that gives me continuity is really hard...but I'm determined to stick with it. Still a long way to go and I know that, but the little gains are the ones that give me the motivation.
> 
> Ok...lets get the science bit out of the way before the session report.
> 
> ...


m8 ur much more in depth than me...i go off my clothes/ mirror for BF calculations....u sound like ur really getting in to it sokeep at it...moobs in all:thumb:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I have only just realised today that I am a silver member, fcuk yeah, bring on the GOLD....not many more posts to go...only another 725 or so...hahah.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

scobielad said:


> I have only just realised today that I am a silver member, fcuk yeah, bring on the GOLD....not many more posts to go...only another 725 or so...hahah.


its 12 months on the board before you go gold pal


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> its 12 months on the board before you go gold pal


Listen to the old man......12 months will be here in no time at all..will you be in your 40s by then?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

scobielad said:


> Listen to the old man......12 months will be here in no time at all..will you be in your 40s by then?


..will you be in single didgit BF by then....


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> ..will you be in single didgit BF by then....


I hope not, if I'm in single digit body fat % then I'll be very worried indeed. I would look like Christian Bale did in The Machinist..not good.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

scobielad said:


> I hope not, if I'm in single digit body fat % then I'll be very worried indeed. I would look like Christian Bale did in The Machinist..not good.


lol....i think ur own ur own there...:laugh:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

óla! I like the hand on hip pose :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

scobielad said:


> I hope not, if I'm in single digit body fat % then I'll be very worried indeed. I would look like Christian Bale did in The Machinist..not good.


not if youve got the right amounts of muscle on ya you wont.. you would look immense as would anyone! id love to be in single digits  probs no lower than 9% tho :innocent: lol


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> not if youve got the right amounts of muscle on ya you wont.. you would look immense as would anyone! id love to be in single digits  probs no lower than 9% tho :innocent: lol


True....and it is coming off slowly but surely every day.

A good session tonight, will post a bit later on as going for something to eat and catch up on the daily news.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

keep up the cardio high incline fast walk/ slow jog and it will drip of you literally.

I like incline 10 speed 7.5 for 20mins - then Im dripping like a river :lol:


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, the session last night I really enjoyed and although focusing on my legs...for the first time I was amazed how a leg workout also had a bit of an impact on my upper body...was feeling great. Enjoyed working the legs..an area I don't focus on too much but I now understand the importance of the legs and the impact they have on the rest of the body...ace.

So the workout..

*Lunges *

20kg DBs - 14,12,12

*Split Lunges *

20kg DBs - 10LR,10LR,10LR

*DB Squats*

20kg DBs - 10,10,10

*Farmer's Walk*

20kg DBs - 40s,30s,30s,24s

*Single Arm Row*

20kg DBs - 10LR,10LR,10LR

*Flat DB Press* Just for fun...PB

20kg DBs - 10,8,5,5 (Heaviest DBs I have pressed so far...progress although not great)

Here endeth the session...enjoyed it.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok..this morning I decided to max out and go for a big pump with a Scobie's Super Session (felt like one anyway)

Dumbbells are awesome (IMO) and I decided to go for a good upper body session today, focusing mainly on the Chest and Shoulders...with a little bit of arms at the end because we all have to look after the guns (don't feed em...they just don't grow).

So...all of these exercises carried out using DBs

*Flat Chest Press*

22.5kg DBs - 10,10,10 PB

*Incline Chest Press*

17.5kg DBs - 8,6,6

*Flat Chest Flies*

12.5kg DBs - 10,10,10

*Incline Chest Flies*

12.5kg DBs - 10,10,10

*Seated Shoulder Press*

17.5kg DBs - 5,5,5

*Lateral Raises*

12.5kg DBs -10,8,6

*Reverse Flies*

10kg DBs - 10,10,8

*Upright Rows*

12.5kg DBs - 10,10,8

*Shrugs*

12.5kg DBs - 10,9,8

*Hammer Curl Pyramid to finish...thank fcuk*

12.5kg DBs - 20,18,16,14,12,10....spent.

after this I had a good dose of sandy hands and forearms and had trouble putting all my dumbbells back...but I got them there in the end...hate loose DBs that chavs leave lying around..gotta keep the gym environment tidy..tidy gym..tidy mind.

So another one down and time for a little rest until next time...Scobie will return.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello everyone, take a look at my new gym routine and give me your opinion...Not much kit involved but few new exercises to focus on those key areas that tend to get missed.

I've devised 6 Workouts in Total A,B,C,D,E,F; Doing three workouts a week supplemented by cardio sessions on other days as required. The plan is to alternate workouts weekly to start i.e ABC Week1, DEF Week2, ABC Week 3 etc etc. My initial aim is to keep this routine going for 12 weeks before getting more creative.

Workouts A and D (Legs and Abs)

A - Barbell Squats, Dumbell Lunges, Leg Presses, Lying Leg Curls, Standing Calf Raises

Cable crunches and Decline sit ups.

D- Dumbell Squats, Leg extensions, Standing leg curls, One leg calf raises, Seated calf

raises, Cable twist crunches, floor crunches.

Workouts B and E (Chest and Back)

B - One arm dumbell rows, reverse pull downs, Dumbell shrugs, BB Bench press, Incline

Dumbell press.

E - Seated Cable rows, Wide grip pulldowns, Dumbell shrugs, Cable cross over,

Flat DB Bench press, Flat DB Flyes.

Workouts C and F (Delts, Tris and Bi's)

C - Upright rows, Lateral raises, Seated DB presses, close grip pushdowns, close grip

beach presses, overhead barbell extensions, Hammer curls, Seated DB Curls.

F - Bent over lateral raises, Standing barbell presses, DB kickbacks, one arm pulldowns,

Standing DB curls, Incline DB curls, Standing barbell curls.

So...that is my plan..plan and order of attack is Delts / Tris / Bi's then Legs / Abs followed by Chest and Back in succession. As I say, to start it will be three workouts per week supplemented by cardio in order to shift body fat...most likely three 30 min sessions per week.

Some days there are a good few exercises, others not but hopefully it will target all the main groups every week...alternating weekly in order to work on form and keep it different.

Comments, opinions, suggestions please....tonight is Workout C attempting to get some PB's in the process....peace out.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

So...Workout C and I'm def convinced this resulted in a far better workout compared to my usual mixed up routine. Focus areas this evening were Delts, Tri's and Bi's and the routine def worked hard on these areas.

Upright Rows using Z-Bar(Total Weight):15kg-10, 17.5kg-10, 20kg-8, 20kg-6

Lateral Raise: 10kg DBs-8,8,6 (not a fan of these but will persist)

Seated DB Press: 12.5kg DBs-10,10,8

Reverse BB Curls (instead of Pushdowns as no pully): 25kg-10,10,8

Close Grip Beach Press: (Really liked these) Bar-20, 10kg-20, 15kg-18, 20kg-10,8,8

O'Head Bar Bell Extension: 10kg-15, 15kg-10,10,10

Hammer Curls - 12.5kg DBs-15,10,8

Seated DB Curls - 12.5kg DBs- 12,10,10,8

And then I was spent, good pump but still clear headed..enjoyed it.

Tomorrow is Legs and Abs Day...wan't to see those tins popping through by August. Will have to be a mix of A and D as only have limited equipment where I am..will do my best to work around and get the best out of it.

Pics update will be Monday evening on completion of Chest and Back W/O (so I look my best) Ha Ha.

Your thoughts as ever, appreciated.

Scobie.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Looking forward to the legs and abs today..will go easy on the Barbell Squats as don't have a squat rack...could get a little uneasy on my feet...will cope I'm sure. Today will be a modified routine, taking aspects from workouts A and D as don't have all the equipment I need.

Exercises: Barbell Squats, DB Lunges, One leg calf raises, DB Deadlift, Farmers Walk, Floor crunches, decline sit ups and Flutter raises to finish.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok workout update and tomorrow evening is pic update.

As I said, combination of Workout A and D this evening focusing on Legs and Abs (def liking this new routine...can feel the isolation of the muscle groups compared to usual all over workout. Don't quite feel the pump in my legs as much as I do in my arms etc..but def feel a slight difference. Havn't worked the Abs in weeks so the core exercises are a bit pathetic to be honest but I've got to start at them sometime.

BB Squat

35kg-15

40kg-12

45kg-10

50kg-10

DB Lunges- 17.5kg DBs-12,12,12

One Leg Calf raise- 22.5kgDB-10ES,10ES,10ES

DB Deadlift-22.5kg DBs-10,10,10

Farmers Walk-17.5kg DBs- 30s,30s,30s

Floor Crunches-20,15,10

Decline sit ups-20,18,15

Flutter Raises with Chest Press 10kg Plate- 30,30,30

Overall not a bad little session...favourite exercise of the session DB Lunges closely followed by the DB Deadlifts...liked these a lot.

Tomorrow is Chest and Back..time to work those titties.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Workout E today focusing on the Chest and back..another good workout although had to wait forever for a bench to become free...and we have four in the gym...hahah. Gym was quite busy with a couple of much bigger guys working Chest too so gave me the motivation to work hard today...did not too bad and did some good weights.

Cable Cross Over- 10kgES/12, 12.5kgES/9, 10kgES/10

Flat DB Press- 15kg DBs/15, 20kg DBs/12, 22.5kgDBs/11, 25kgDBs/6, 27.5kgDBs/5 PB

Flat DB Flyes- 15kg DBs/10/12/10

Seated Cable Rows- 47kg/12, 54kg/12, 61kg/10, 68kg/8, 75kg/5 PB

Wide Grip Pulldown- 33kg/12, 40kg/10, 47kg/6, 54kg/5 PB

DB Shrugs- 20kgDBs /10/10/10

Close Grip Pulldowns (had time..) 10kg/18, 15kg/15, 21kg-10.

Overall a pretty good w/o with some PBs in there which I was very pleased with...for the first time in the gym I was determined to put the extra plates on and go for it...even with a little bit of grunting as well...so all good. Just about to post my progress pics in a few mins so watch this space.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok starting with the Back..







Unsure of progress made here guys...refer to my last pic update and let me know what you think. I can certainly see changes to my back myself in terms of volume and mass and I think I'm starting to 'fill out' more as I continue to bulk.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Now the front...









Again, def think I'm putting on the mass and can see the gains around my chest, shoulders, arms and delts starting to look bigger. Forearms seem to be keeping size and also happy with the change to my traps which can see.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Pics keep coming...I'm such a pic whore today...









Ok so here is a couple of side shots and the main change I think I can see here is my chest..just a little. The overall size of my pecs seems to be getting slowly bigger...even if not filling out as fast as I'd like but def seeing growth. Shoulders growing as well...slowly wins the race.

Whole body shot just to give a better idea and the legs are again progressing...looking to focus more on the legs with new routine. Impressed with the small gains to my calves where you can now see the volume and definition coming on.

Ok enough pic whoring for the day...comments and crtique always welcome on my journal...it is a learning tool after all.

Laters...Scoobs.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looking good mate, calves look good probs one of your best parts, keep up the good work, how long you been doing 3x30 mins a week of cardio?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

In my second week now...another cardio session today...


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Kool, if you dont see changes in bf then remember you can always up the cardio to say 5x a week


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn...gonna have to eat about 3000-3500 calories a day at this rate to get big enough. Finding the right lean bulking ratio isn't easy but I reckon as I'm bulking quite clean that I'll actually lose a little bit of BF on the rise. I was 75 kg when I started...must get an accurate weigh in soon.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What do you eat atm?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Right...bit of calorie counting on what I ate yesterday...hmnn

Breakfast:

Porridge Oats (50g) 170kcal

One Plain Bagel and 35g Phili Spread Cheese 265kcal

One Banana 60kcal

2x500mg L-Arginine

Snack:

2 Scoops True Mass Whey in Shake 420kcal

One Peach 50kcal

Lunch:

Half Roast Chicken and Steamed Veg ~600kcal

2x500mg L-Arginine

Afternoon Snack:

2 Scoops True Mass Whey in Shake 420kcal

Pre W/O 2x500mg L-Arginine

Dinner:

The other half of the Roast Chicken and steamed Rice 600kcal

Late Evening Snack:

Peanut Butter Sandwiches on Wholemeal bread with 30g Crunchy Peanut Butter 400kcal

So total is 2985...just about right for a bulking diet I think...? Comments or Suggestions?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Go round the net mate and find out what cals you should

be taking in to function with the lifestyle you live (maintenance cals) and when you know it add 500 cals and anything above it would help out


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

I did...works out that 3000 calories should be ideal for a slow bulk for me...if I wan't to increase that I'll just take one more TRUE Mass shake a day...the things have 600 calories if you take 3 scoops and 400 with 2. I'll stick with what I have at the moment as eating any more will make me sick.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Then that should

be you sorted mate, take your weight and bf just now, and continue as you are and do your cardio then at the end of summer (end of august) check your stats and hopefully your weight should have gone up and bf lowered a bit


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Thats what I'm hoping for at least...see how it goes.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What are your stats sitting at just now?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok weigh in today and not to sure how good these results are for how long I've been training.

27/2/2010-74kg (date I joined UKM)

29/5/2010-77kg

22/6/2010-81.2kg

So...overall that is an increase of 7.2kg or 15.9lbs.

Time...16 weeks and 3 days= 0.97lbs gain a week.

Not particularly happy with this..know I can do much better but really need to focus in on my diet and start packing on the pounds.

One positive...it is a gain...not much of a gain..but a gain. As long as I keep gaining and maintaining or even reducing BF..then I'm happy.

Thoughts as every please guys and gals.

Scoobs.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I thought you were tryin to loose weight..

Up the cardio


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Quiet please Callofthewild...if you read my journal you will see that I am bulking right now and either slowly reducing or maintaining my level of BF...but thanks for the sound advice..I'll stick with my 3 sessions of cardio a week.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

gains are gains mate however small or mighty, keep doing what your doing and you'l get there!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Yesterday was a cardio only day...running a trim track of 2 miles with exercise stations along the way comprising sit ups, dips, monkey bars, press ups, chin ups and traverse logs. Good little cardio session with some challenging sets thrown in to keep you motivated (or fcuked as the case may be). Takes me just under 30 mins, doing 3 sets of 10 on main exercises and one set of monkey bars and logs.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Today should be a day off for me today but finding it really hard to resist going to the gym and cracking on with my next workout. Next up is Delts/Tris and Bi's and I'm eager to get on with it...

Enjoyed my cardio again yesterday but missed the weights...

Kinda bored and don't know what to do with myself on an off day..


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Acht...so I decided to go to the gym as I felt I had another workout in me this week...trouble is I started my new routine on Saturday...which didn't help. I'm gonna do cardio tomorrow and then a very light weights session over the weekend and start fresh into the routine on Monday.

So I did Workout *F* this afternoon (Delts, Tris and Bi's) Felt good..

*Bent over lateral raise *(find these tough!) 10kg DBs-10,10,10

*Standing BB Presses *(Total Weight)

10kg-10, 15kg-10, 17.5kg-10, 20kg-10, 22.5kg-10, 25kg-8, 25kg-6 (Burn out...)

Could have probably done 30kg for 3 or 4, didn't try.

*DB Kickbacks*-10kg DB-10ES,10ES,10ES

*One Arm Pushdowns* (Harder than I thought)

12.5kg-10ES, 10kg-10ES,10ES

*Standing DB Curls*-16kg DBs-15,10 15kg DBs-10

*Incline DB Curls*- 8kgDBs-10, 10kgDBs-10,15kg DBs-8

*Standing BB Curls*(Total Weight)

20kg,10 22.5kg,10 25kg, 8 30kg, 4

Not a bad workout, really feeling the exercises in the right places, especially the Tri's.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok..Leg workout yesterday and managing to add a little weight each time...felt much stronger with the BB Squats (not using a rack of machine as don't have one), getting the BB up and over my head was much easier this time...with little assistance.

*BB Squats*: 35kgx10,40kgx10,45kgx10 (could have done much more but my training partner for the day was just starting out and maxed at 30kg). Reckon that without a rack I could have got up to 55kg...any more than that would be bit risky.

*DB Lunges*:Increased weight 5kg from last workout to 22.5kg DBs-10,10,10....def got more in me with these and reckon will go up to 25kg and beyond easily.

*DB Deadlift*: No change here for the moment with 22.5kg DBs - 10,10,10...will slowly increase the weight here as sure can lift some heavier DBs.

*One Leg Calf Raises*:Using 22.5kg DBs-10ES,10ES,10ES.

*Farmers Walk*:Increased weight to 22.5kg DBs, 3x30s walks.

*Flutter Raise*:3x30 reps using 15kg plate...up 5kg.

*Decline Sit Ups*:10,8,5 (Was fooked after the sesh...must try much harder)

Finished off with one 1min 36s plank just for some more pain...

Good workout and pleased I'm managing to lift those heavier DBs during some exercises. When I first started out a few months ago...was no way I thought I'd be lifting even 22.5kg DBs...so the change is all good....onwards and upwards to the 30kg bad boys.

Today will be my Chest and Back session...looking forward to the seated row where hopefully should get up past 75kg today...good stuff.

Speak soon.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workout, what was your stance like on the DB deads?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Stance on the DB deads was pretty similar to the stance taken for DB squats...the only difference being the positioning of the arms forward of the knees...hanging just in front of the toes. The lift starts of from the floor on the first rep and successive reps are only taken to the mid shin...for the remaining 9 reps. Back is kept as much as possible at 45 deg angle...sticking out the ass and trying to keep the chest raised as much as possible during the lift. Difficult to explain...will try and upload a few vids of different exercises over the next few days.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looking forward to the vids mate, how wides your legs ? Shoulder width?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Looking forward to the vids mate, how wides your legs ? Shoulder width?


Yeah, pretty much exactly shoulder width apart..gives the best posture.

Like these Deads and I'm really enjoying workouts where the exercises are really simple using DBs and just gradually increasing the weight.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao stfu chris!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Not updated in a good while ...here are my last two workout routines from last week....Chest and Back followed by Delts. Tri's and Bi's.

*Chest and Back...*

*BB Bench Press*

50kgx10, 55kgx10, 60kgx8, 65kgx5

*Flat DB Flyes*

15kg DBs, 3x10

*Incline DB Press*

17.5kg DBs, 3x8

*One Arm DB Rows*

25kg DB, 3x10ES

*DB Shrugs*

25kg DBs, 3x10

*Reverse Pulldown*

54kg, 3x10

*Cable Cross-Over*

12.5kgES, 3x10

*Delts, Tri's and Bi's...*

*Upright Rows*

30kg Total weight, 2x10,1x8

*Standing BB Press*

20kgx10, 25kgx10, 30kgx8

*DB Lateral Raises*

10kg, 3x8

*DB Kickbacks*

18kg DB, 3x8

*Close Grip Beach Press*

25kg, 3x8

*Hammer Curls*

20kg DBs, 3x8

*Seated DB Curls Pyramid to failure*

20kgx12, 18kgx8,14kgx8,12kgx6,10kgx6

Strength is def building every week and lifting heavier DBs with every workout whilst still maintaining good form during sets. 20kg Hammer curls are awesome...very intense and giving pumps that last for hours!!!

Still enjoying it....as I'm still making progress....but still got a long way to go...slowly surely wins the race.

Later people...Scobie.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice work outs


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ty Betty....loving it...not loving my protein powder at the moment which is refusing to mix fully....it is crap....do not buy maximuscle products....over hyped crap. it is like drinking water with grit in it.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Today...leg and abs session..few more improvements. Increase in weight indicated in Red.

*Floor Crunches*

20,20,15,10,10

*Decline Sit Ups*

20,15,10,10

*BB Squats (Free without rack) Total Weight*

30kgx10, 35kgx10, 40kgx8, 45kgx5, 50kgx4

*DB Lunges*

22.5kg DBsx12,8. 25kg DBsx10,8,6

*One Leg Calf Raises*

25kg DBs, 3x10ES

*DB Deadlift*

25kg DBs, 3x10

*Farmers Walk*

25kg DBS, 30s, 20s, 20s, 15s

*Flutter Press*

3x30 using 15kg plate during press

First leg session that I didn't really enjoy...was driving up and down the country all weekend so I guess was still a little bit fcuked and lacked a little motivation today. Chest and back tomorrow so hopefully will get a good sleep tonight and be ready to rock and roll.

Next pic update will be the end of the month, so 24 days left to build some good mass in time for that. Trying to stick to this bulking diet has been hard over the past few weeks and at the start shovelling so much food down my throat proved difficult, but heh I persist. One thing I have noticed is that my appetite is starting to change....and now I am hungry almost all of the time...must be the baby guns needing nourishment.

Hope all are well....speak soon.

Scoobs.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah your apetite will change mate, before i eat a max of 2/3 meals a day lol now i cant have less than 5/6 or im

Starving!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Off to gym in 15 mins...Chest and Back toda, will try and get some PBs out of the DB sets and push out as many reps as I can....Quite a solid routine this one I am finding...with def improvement in my pecs and traps. Back is widening nicely as well...be it slower than I'd ideally like.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok...update today. Short workouts over the next two days as we have a very small gym at work...big enough really for only one person. The sessions are on a booking system and allocation is a pathetic 30mins...but hell you can do a lot of quality reps in 30mins. Will consolidate later on in the week...probably Fri or Sat with one full body weights session just to keep the ribosomes working overtime. PBs again in red.

*Flat DB Bench Press*

20kg DBs, x 12,10. 24kg x 10,7. 20kgx 6

*Flat DB Flyes*

14kg x 10,10,8.

*Incline DB Press*

20kgx 8,7,8

*Incline DB Flyes*

14kgx 8,6. 12kgx10,10.

*One Arm DB Rows*

24kg DBsx10,10,10ES.

*DB Shrugs*

24kg DBsx 10,8,10.

*DB Pullover (Good exercise this...for balance and strength)*

14kg DBsx 10,10,10.

Good session today and felt a good bit more motivated today given my 30min window to get stacked.....looking forward to my favourite w/o of the week tomorrow....delts, tri's and bi's.

Peace out. :tongue:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats a good lil sesh for just 30 mins mate well done


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

You should see the size of gym I'm working out in as well...like a cardboard box. At the end of my sesh the floor space was just covered in DBs...just enough time for swig of water between each set...keeps me on my toes.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

might be good to see how you react as its basically a kindov high intensity workout you've done there


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah true mate. The reps were probably a little faster than what I'm used to so would say that the quality and form may suffer just a bit. Gets the heart rate up a bit though which is always good and gives the body a taste of 'shock and awe' once and a while...which is supposed to be good.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i hear ya mate, always good to keep the body guessing


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Final workout of last week....Delts..Bi's and Tri's. Did this on Friday and just havn't posted. Was a good workout all round..

Upright Rows: 30kgx10,10. 35kgx8.

Standing BB Press: 30kgx10,10. 35kgx8

Lateral Raises:9kgx8, 5kgx10,10.

Seated DB Press: 12.5kgx10, 15kgx8,8.

DB Kickbacks :9kgx10,10,10 ES.

Close Grip Beach Press: 20kgx15,12,11.

Hammer Curls:15kgx12,8,10,10.

Seated DB Curls:14kgx10,10,10.

BB Curls:20kgx10,10,10.

Today.....legs again and looking to up some weight and focus on sets using the 25kg and maybe even the 30kg DBs for Shrugs...hell yeah.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Good Leg workout today and impressed I'm still managing to stack the weight on the DBs slowly but surely...strength is definately increasing as is muscular form and definition to my back, arms and chest...really looking forward to posting new pics in 3 or 4 weeks time.

DB Squats: 27.5kg DBsx12,12,12.

DB Lunges:25kg DBsx10,12,10.

DB Deadlifts: 27.5kg DBsx10,12,12.

One Leg Calf Raises: 25kg DBsx10,10,8 ES.

Farmers Walk: 27.5kg DBsx 30s,25s,20s.

Floor Crunches: 3x15

Incline Sit Ups: 3x10

Flutter Press: Using 20kg plate, 3x30.

Enjoyed this yesterday...def felt a good burn in my quads and calves and also in the arms during some of the deadlifts, lunges and squats.

Have a good bit of leave to take in August so will be uploading a series of pics and routine vids on youtube then.

later people,

Scobie.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice sesh mate, does your gym not have any barbells atal ?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah Ryan it does...but if I'm just using DBs then I can stack more into my routine in the short time slot I get. Will start using the BB next week for a few more compound moves like deads, squats and BB press.

Yesterday was Chest and back....real good workout with some real strength coming through and some PBs with the DBs (that was an unintentional rhyme).

DB Press: 27.5kg DBsx10,10,8.

DB Flyes: 20kg DBsx 10,8,8.

Incline DB Press:20kg DBsx10,10,8.

Incline DB Flyes: 15kg DBsx10,8,7.

One Arm DB Rows: 30kg DBsx10,10,10 ES.

DB Shrugs: 30kg DBsx10,10,10.

Rocky's: Take on a Balboa move...moving uppercuts with DBs in hand...haha. 15kg DBs for 20 upper cuts on the move. Get some aggression out in the air.

All in all a great session yesterday and impressed with the increase in DBs used. Not many DBs left in my gym now...think I only have up to 35kg to conquer and then I'll be looking for a different gym!

Speak soon,

Scoobs.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Really good Delts, Tris and Bi's workout today...my favourite part of the week as get to focus on the arms where I can really feel some progress. Also after yesterday noticed some quite good gains on my back and shoulders after taking a short vid on my phone of me doing a few daft poses. Weakest areas at the moment is my chest, torso and abs but def seeing strengths in my back/shoulders and in my legs which are bulking up slowly but surely.

So ...yesterday

Seated bent over lateral raises: 10kg DBsx10,8,8.

BB Upright Rows: 30kgx10,35kgx8,40kgx8,45kgx5

Standing BB press: 30kgx10, 35kgx8,6. 30kgx8.

Seated DB press: 20kgDBsx10,10,8.

DB Kickbacks:17.5kg DBsx10,10,8 ES.

Close Grip Beach Press: 30kgx10,10,8.

Standing BB Curls:17.5kg DBsx10,10,10.

Hammer Curls:17.5kgx8,6,6.

BB Curls:30kgx10,8,8......and then I was totally fooked...great sesh.

Arms felt really worked and great pump in my bi's, tri's and forearms. Delts certainly getting harder and better formed...growing slowly. Not dissapointed at all with my progress and have maintained my BF I think so when it eventually gets to a cutting stage in a few months time...think I will def see the rewards of my hard work. Only been on two shakes a day over the past two weeks, Mon-Fri with none on Sat/Sun. Next four weeks will be three shakes a day supplementing a low fat clean bulk...now that my routine is working like clockwork and my diet is balanced and steady.

Feeling a lot more alive over the past few weeks and months since I've joined UKM and my progress...all be it slow but def noticeable is due to the advice and recommendations gleaned from the good people on here...so thanks for all your help thus far and here is hoping that the next few years will yield some fantastic results...fcuk yeah.

Speak soon,

Scobie.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Been away for a while but I'm back.....BOOM!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok so I've not posted on a regular basis for quite a while now...kinda missing it to be honest. Been busy, mainly due to hectic work schedule and limited spare time...even for training which has been a killer on the system I had in place.

I've decided to post some progress pictures to indicate the progress I've made since joining the site in February...but ultimately I will leave the decision to what progress I've actually made to the people that read this journal.

I know that I have made some progress but feel a little let down by allowing work and other committments to take precedence over training...but heh needs must and I don't get paid for the workouts I do! But nevertheless I have learnt so much over the past few months and would like to thank you guys who have given me advice and help so far.

Hopefully in the pics you will see my strengths and weaknesses and help me to identify the key areas I need to work on. My main focus over the past few months has been to slowly bulk and I've definately achieved what I set out to do. Sadly, my routine and diet has never run like clockwork...if it had done since Feb/Mar then I know for a fact that my progress could have been phenomenal. With an average diet and sporadic regime I've managed to progress and I'm looking foreward to later in the year when I will post again...with hopefully more significant results.

Due to change jobs starting Sept which will allow me more solidarity...I'll be working a day job 8-4 so will have plenty of opportunity to focus on a solid routine for change. I will be doing 5 days through the week with Sat/Sun off and not yet decided on my actual routine so suggestions are indeed welcome. So far I've not focused on many major compound moves...possibly to my detriment...but I reckon what I've strung together has worked for me.

Ok...my strengths and areas where I've improved the most....biceps...delts...triceps..traps..forearms and back.

Areas where I need to improve significantly...pecs...obliques....abs..quads...calves.

ok...enough from me....comments from you...here are the pics.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

First set......


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Second set....


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Third set....let me know what you all think.


----------



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

hmm it sounds like you are at the same stage of training as me, so I'll keep looking at your journal! good luck with all the training hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I take it your still bulking


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Callofthewild said:


> I take it your still bulking


Yeah...or are you trying to say I'm looking fat??


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Hell hath no fury like a starvin Scotsman!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey scobie, whats your diet like and are you doing any cardio?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Will post a kinda status report later on this evening...had a break in decent training recently but starting again on Monday properly with a break in session tomorrow (Sunday). Thanks to all of those that still pop in for a look now and again...makes me come back in too!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Where the hell have you been lad! Lol what was the training gap for?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Well, I've kinda been out of the loop for a little while to say the least but have been missing the buzz that this forum used to give me.

Over the past few weeks / months I've not trained as hard as I could of and for some weeks I have not trained at all. NOT GOOD ENOUGH.

I have however, been cycling a lot, given my new place of work in Europe...where everyone...as it seems..has a bike.

So..Tues, Weds, Thurs, I cycle the 38km round trip to work every day and from Monday I will be incorporating a weights session into this on Monday, Friday and Saturday.

Not yet sorted out my diet and would appreciate some help with this in the first instance. Wan't to bulk up significantly over winter into Feb / March...a good lean bulk and then cut for the Summer.

Looking at 6 months of hard work as I'm fed up looking at other peoples progress whilst my lack of motivation is leaving me FAR behind. I could have achieved so much in the last 6 mths if I had just applied myself. Will take a few 'progress pics' although not much progress has been made...just to let you all know where I am currently at...not great.

Hope some of you will start reading my journal again and help me achieve my goals once and for all.

Cheers people and hope to speak soon.

Scoobs.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Countdown to the 4th January...I'm coming back and it is gonna be good...you heard it first here.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Tick tock...


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Just back from the gym as promised...just off to get my dinner then will post with routine.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay...well here goes...my second attempt on this forum. I'm really dissapointed at myself given the very poor progress I've made since joining...but it is obvious that I have niether had the motivation or determination as most of you guys do on here. I've been on here going on a year now and I hate the fact that I could have really made something of my routine in 12 months...alas...I'm not going to start woulda, shoulda or coulda.

Been back at the gym at least 3 times week since start of January and getting back into the routine I was doing before...starting to really enjoy it again. The matrix im using is posted in here a few pages back but basically includes Chest/Back Day 1, Legs/Abs/'Bits' Day 2 and Bi's/Tri's/Delts Day 3....working not to bad and think I can make some good PB's using a similar routine to what I was doing before.

My last workout was last night...Chest and Back...bit average but when I got in tonight fromm work...really felt good around the chest...so must have been worthwhile.

Bench Press: 50kgx10, 60kgx8, 65kgx5, 50kgx6

Flat DB Press: 20kgDBsx10,10,8,6

Flat DB Flyes:10kgDBsx10,10,8 (Should this be heavier....kinda struggled with them??)

Inc DB Press:17.5kgDBsx10,8,6

One Arm DB Row:24kg 3x10 ES

Reverse Pulldown:39kg 3x10

Seated Row:80kgx10,8,5

DB Shrugs:28kgDBs 3x10

Compared to my previous routines...not all that bad..some good weight I think and it can only improve as time goes on I guess..goals..hmnn.

Again...setting out to achieve the maximum I can...improved diet and general lifestyle. Hoping some of the addiction you guys have might rub off on me...at the moment think I've reached a phase where it could go either way to be honest. Sounds like a cop out..yeah maybe...hopefully I'll get a few reads on here and can be persuaded...advised and encouraged otherwise.

Legs/Abs and bits and bobs tomorrow...will be posting daily diet as well so you can see what I'm feeding the beast....

Looking for recommendations for a good protein supplement as well for mass....looked at My Protein and other places...let me know if you have any ideas...looking to get a high protein content shake for lean mass...suggestions?

Till tomorrow spartans...oh and few pics to start of the new year. All critisism welcome.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Legs today...and overall a pretty good workout...dead on an hour in the gym...happy with that. The gym im using at the moment has really good equipment with a huge free weights / smith machine area and a seperate weight resistance room...all good.

so to the routine from today...Legs first then Abs...and 'bits'.

BB Squats using Smith Machine (yes I know...but trying my best as a newbie to squats) 45kgx10, 55kgx9, 75kgx5 and 95kgx3 ....not bad for first BB Squats.

DB Squats: 22kgDBsx10,10,8.

DB Lunges: 22kgDBsx10,8,8.

Leg Ext: Resistance Level 7(Machine has no weight scale)x10, 10, 8.

Lying Leg Curl: Resistance Level 8 (Same but flip machine)x10,10,10.

Leg Press: 130kgx15, 137.5kgx12, 145kgx10

Seated Calf Raise: 85kgx15, 95kgx12, 105kgx10

One Leg Calf Raise DB:26kgx10ES, 24kgx10ES, 22kgx8ES

Abs:

Knee Lift: x25,20,15,10.

Flutter Kicks: 1min, 50s, 40s, 30s.

Flat Bench Ab Leg Pull Ins with 10kg Plate Press: x30,25,20,15,10.

Back Hyper Extension:x25,20,15,10.

Torso Twist:3x1min

Hip Flexors: 25kg,35kg,45kgx15ES

Was pretty knacked and out of water by this point...really good overall and feeling good for it.

Diet today:

Breakfast 7am: 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast..no butter. Orange Juice. Bowl of Bran Flakes with Semi Skimmed Milk.

Morning Snack 10am: 50g Cottage Cheese and sliced cherry tomatoes on Ryebread Crackers. Bananna. Activia Fruit Yoghurt.

Lunch 12.30: 160g flaked tuna with pasta and garden vegetables in light tomato puree. Orange. Glass of Multi Vitamin Mixed Fruit Juice (low sugar).

Afternoon Snack 3pm: Vegetable cup a soup with small wholemeal roll.

After Gym Energy: 330ml AA multi nine drink.

Dinner: 160g flaked tuna with 150g cous cous and green leave salad.

No protein shakes in the diet so far and this wasn't very exciting today. Just ordered some Bulkpowders Whey...5kg unflavoured and will look to take in about 2-3 shakes a day (60g serving) 3 on training days and 1 on non-training days. This should help bump up the protein content in the diet...looking to take in about 240g a day.

Ok so there we go...day two of the new journal complete...have a nice night people and will post tomorrow after Bi's/Tri's and Delts.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ah well...I'll keep posting until someone says hello...bump...bit quiet...need my groupies...any out there?

Thursday workout was Bi's/Tri's and Delts...favourite day as always leads to massive urge to bring on a gun show!

so...

Standing DB CurlsBs12kgx25, 14kgx20,16kgx15,18kgx10,20kgx8

21's...15kgx3 sets

Incline DB CurlsBs12kg 3x12

Standing BB Curls:25kgx10,10,10,7

Close Grip Pulldown:14.5kgx20,18kgx15,20kgx10

Close Grip beach press:15kg 3x10

DB Kickbacks: 12kg 3x10

Cable Upright rows: 18kgx12,19.5kgx10, 20kgx10

Standing BB Press:25kgx12,10,6.

And...another workout today (Friday) for Shoulders with last circuit working on Delts..

Arnold Press: 10kgx10, 12kgx10,14kgx10,16kgx8,18kgx6 (Awesome exercise I've never done before..)

One Arm Shoulder Press: 10kgx10ES,12kgx10ES,14kgx7ES

Seated Mil Press:30kgx10,10,8

Circuit Super Sets: Using 8kg DBs(yeah...pussy power)

Front Raise

Side Raise

Bent Over Raise 7-10 reps of each 3 sets and one for luck...so 4 sets

Upright Row

Shoulder Press

First set managed to do full 10 reps, second set 8 reps and third set 6.....will defo try this each week...bound to improve...was awesome. 8kg may not be a heavy weight but maintaining form was key for me and quality was good...and so was the burn.

Diet Yesterday:

7am Breakfast: Baked Beans with 2 tomatoes on wholemeal bread.

10am Snack: Aviva Yoghurt, Bananna, Protein Bar 19g Protein, Black Coffee.

12 noon Lunch: 160g flaked tuna with light tomato dressing, 150g cous cous, side leaf salad,

50g cottage cheese with cheery tomatoes on Ryebread crackers multi vit juice.

3pm Snack: Orange and cereal bar.

Post Gym 6.16pm: AA multi nine energy drink.

Dinner 7.30pm: Orange Juice low sugar, lean rump steak with steamed vegetables and boiled potatoes, low fat rice pudding.

So there we go...eating pretty healthy I think and soon will be adding in some protein shakes to the mix and hopefully I'll start bulking on the mass.

Have a read people and let me know what you all think. May have a cheeky session on Sunday...bit of cardio to end the week...even though I hate it!

Scoobs.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Right...will be posting again this evening after gym....is ANYONE going to comment this week? Feeling un-loved and alone in this horrible world of UKM...speak to me...I need some journal groupies.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok diet today as follows and then outline of workout today (Chest and Back)

7am breakfast: 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast, bowl of bran flakes, glass orange juice, black coffee.

10am Snack: Activia Yogurt, Bananna, low fat oat and honey flapjack.

12noon Lunch: 160g flaked tuna in basil and oregano with 100g steamed rice. 50g cottage cheese, cherry tomatoes on Ryebread crackers. Multi Vit Juice.

3pm snack: Glass of milk and an orange.

6.15pm Post workout: AA multi vit energy drink.

7pm dinner: 2 grilled chicken breasts with paprika and coriander, 100g cous cous and 500ml water.

Still waiting on my new protien...got to come abroad so will take another week I reckon.

Really good session today, lifting more than usual which I am pleased with...new weight highlighted in red.

Cable X overs: 8kgx10,10kgx10,12kgx8

DB Bench Press: DBs20kgsx10, DBs22kgx10,6,4.

Flat DB Flyes: DBs10kgx10, DBs12kgx8, DBs14kgx8

Inc DB Press: DBs18kgx10,DBs20kgx8,5.

One Arm DB Row:26kg 3x10ES

Rev Pull Down:32kgx10,39kgx8,46kgx5

Seated Row:27.5kgx10,50kgx8,75kgx6

DB Shrugs:26kg 3x10

Overall pretty good session, really felt the sets working well and looking forward to next week already.

Tomorrow....Legs/Abs and bits and bobs. Really felt last weeks leg workout on Friday...particularly where the flutter kicks seem to work on the quads and obliques.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Legs and Abs today.....bump...anyone reading so far?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Legs yesterday and diet with some pics of where I'm at on legs...can def see some progress from earlier pics I think...but yeah nothing dramatic...but that will soon come I'm sure.

Diet today:

7am Breakfast: Beans, tomato and two poached eggs on toast with Orange juice.

10am: Yoghurt and bananna with small bag of mixed nuts.

12noon: 2 Lean flaked chicken breasts in pesto sauce with steamed rice, raw carrot batons and multi vit juice.

3pm snack: Black coffee, orange and small portion of porridge oats.

post gym: AA multi vit energy drink.

7pm dinner: Diced steak mince seared with mixed spice, steamed rice and vegetables. 300ml water

Workout:

BB Squats:75kgx10, 85kgx5, 95kgx4....getting better.

DB Squats: 24kg bellsx10, 26kg bellsx8, 28kg bellsx6.

DB Lunges: 22kg bellsx10,8,8.

Leg Ext: Rest Level7x10, lvl8x10,lvl9x8.

Leg Curl:Rest Level7x10,lvl8x8, lvl9x6.

Leg Press: 137.5kgx10, 145kgx10, 152.5kgx10.

Seated Calf Raise: 95kgx10, 105kgx10, 110kgx8.

Knee Lift: 12,10,10.

After this ran out of time in the gym as had to head for dinner....pics below.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Diet today:

7am: 1 Steamed Kipper, tomatoes and one poached egg.

10am: Portion of porridge oats, bananna and glass of water.

12 lunch: Thick cut roast beef, steamed vegetables and 75g cous cous. Multi vit juice.

3pm snack: Orange, black coffee and yoghurt.

post workout: AA multi vit energy drink.

7pm dinner: 2 grilled chicken breasts in mixed herbs with steamed veg and corn.

Workout today: Arms :Bi's Tri's and Delts

Standing DB Curls: 18sx20,20sx15,22sx9

21's:15kg 3 sets.

Incline DB Press: 14sx10,16sx10,8,6.

Standing BB Curls:25kg 3x10

Close Grip Pull down: 20kgx15,25kgx10,22.5kgx8

Beach Press: 15kg 3x10

DB Kickbacks: 12s 3x10

Upright cable row: 20kgx10,22.5kgx10,8 25kgx6

And that was it for tonight...couple more upper body pics added below.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

8 posts and still nobody...I'm doomed.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Question? Is ANYONE alive? Please somebody make a comment.....


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey mate, what sort of bf% are you looking to get down to? Im also cutting at the min, and will be stepping things up a notch soon


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Too late mate, he's just gone an topped himself.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Haha.....finally and thanks for having a look guys. Not too sure on the bf % I'm looking to get down to mate. Looking to continue my diet as it stands for a good few months....get quite lean whilst still trying to build the most lean, clean muscle I can. Diet is actually making me feel really quite healthy...cutting out all the **** and crap I used to eat...def made a big change. You can see the body fat I have got to lose...and the weak areas I've got to build on...chest being a very big target area for me as well as the torso.

Will post again late on Sunday night with diet over the weekend...won't be training as travelling back and forth from Europe. Will be in the gym with a bang on Monday night though and hopefully my Whey will have arrived by then!!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

P O R N


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok cool, good luck with your goals... i'll keep an eye out for this


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Looking good mate, keep doing what your doing.. " rome wasnt built in a day" even with the best supplements out there


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey, good luck with your journal mate! Dont let the non posters on your journal bother you

Enough people read it doesn't mean they have to post,

You and a mirror should be the best judge for the progress of your change tho posting pcs does help!

You gotta be in it for the long hall mate so hang in there! That was my problem and still is wanting results fast, the more you want the longer it takes!


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

scobielad said:


> New pictures added people in my profile, check them out and leave your opinions here!


add your pics to your journal....keeps it all in one place


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

directed here by your plea for views and posts. Stats etc looks good. any before and after pics?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Where the hells the porn!

Goddamn it...


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

scobielad said:


> P O R N


lol


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

bowen86 said:


> directed here by your plea for views and posts. Stats etc looks good. any before and after pics?


Thanks mate. There are lots of 'before pics', not too sure when I will be able to post...the 'after pics'. Will prob wait a few months before updating pics again.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok well I'm glad as protein finally arrived so now I can start the real bulk that I'm on...clean bulk that is. Diet today was as follows:

7am: Two poached Eggs on wholemeal toast, black coffee, orange juice.

10am: Yoghurt with oats and raisins, bananna, glass of water.

12 noon: 120g Chicken breast diced, mixed spice, salad and steamed rice. Two ryebread crackers with cottage cheese and cherry tomatoes.

3pm: Orange, one slice of wholemeal bread with peanut butter, glass of water.

7pm:Orange juice, diced grilled steak, steamed vegetables and jacket potato.

Tomorrow I'm gonna include two protein shakes...will be having 2 a day on training days and one a day on rest days. Each with 60g protein per serving. If I need to up this I will but think it should be ideal given current diet. Comments please.

Chest and Back today:

Cable X Over:10.75kgx10, 12kgx8, 13.25kgx6

DB Press 22sx10,24sx8,20sx10

Flat DB Flyes: This was ****...14sx10,8,6. Didn't like this exercise much but saw another guy to a cross over cable version laying on a bench working same muscle groups...will try.

Inc DB Press: 18sx10,20sx8,20sx6

One Arm Row:26s 3x10

Rev Pull Down:39kgx10,46kgx10, 54kgx6

Seated Row:65.5kgx10,75kgx8,80kgx7

DB Shrugs:26s 3x8

Good workout today and felt really good after my DB presses. Shrugs also good and reverse pulldown not clicking on my wrist as it usuallu does for some reason.

Tomorrow legs and abs and first day with more protein with added shakes in the diet.

Speak soon.

Scoobs.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Diet looks pretty go bro some fish oils couple of times a week would be the only thing. here is a few pics for your journal seeing as you failed us on the porn front.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

My journal looks so much better with those new pics up!!

Ok yesterday was legs day...good overall workout and I kept the weight about average for me...just to focus on the form rather than aiming for unrealistic lifts. Legs felt amazing after Leg Extension and Leg Curls...can really see the difference with quads slowly filling out...calves pretty good too now I think.

Diet yesterday:

7am: Beans on wholemeal toast with grilled tomato. Orange juice and black coffee.

10am: Protein shake..60g serving (82%Whey Pro). Yogurt with oats and raisins, bananna.

12noon: Flaked tuna with tomato puree dressing, 100g cous cous, 2 ryebread crackers with 50g cottage cheese, multi vit drink.

3pm: Orange, 2 ryebread crackers with peanut butter, glass of water.

5pm: Protein shake 60g serving

7pm: Lean rump steak with steamed vegetables and 50g steamed rice.

10pm: Protein shake 30g serving.

Despite how much I seem to be eating...my appetite is awesome and I love the way it is kinda like snacking with the all of the food containing little fat at all or in the case of peanut butter...good unsaturated fats.

Legs:

BB Squats:50kg 3x10

DB Squats: 20s 10,10,8

DB Lunges: 20s 3x10

Leg Ext: Rest lvl7x10 lvl8x8 lvl9x8

Leg Curl: Rest lvl7x10 lvl8x10 lvl8x8

Leg Press: 130kgx10 137.5kgx10 145kgx10

Seated Calf raise: 85kgx10 100kgx10 110kgx10

Knee Ups: 3x12

Flutter Kicks: 3x1 min

Planks: 1min, 45s, 30s

Marching on, marchin on.......


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

3 sessions to be posted as didn't update at the end of last week. Last workout on Bi's/Tri's and delts was last Thursday.

DB Curls: 14sx20, 16sx18, 18sx10 (Pussy)

Standing BB Curls:25kg 3x10

Close Grip pulldown: 10kgx20, 15kgx15, 20kgx10

CG Beach Press: 25kg x10,8,8.

DB Kickbacks:12kg 3x10 ES

Cable Upright Rows: 15kgx15, 20kgx10, 25kgx8

Arnold Press: 12sx10, 14sx8, 16sx6

Shrug Circuit: BB Shrugs 50kg, Alternate L/R then Shrug with 15kg plates, Rev Shrug 25kg. 3x8reps each exercise (awesome, but hard).

Chest and back on Monday this week:

Cable X-overs: 9.5kgx10, 10.75kgx10, 12kgx6

BB Bench Press: 55kg 3x8

DB Bench Press: 22sx7, 20sx8,8,6.

Inc DB Press: 18sx10,8,6.

One Arm DB Row: 22s 3x10 ES

Rev Pull Down: 39kgx10, 46.5kgx10, 54kgx6

Shrugs: 55kgx10, 61kgx10, 67kgx8

Delt circuit: Front Raisex8, Lat Raisex8, B/O Lat Raisex8, Upright Rowx8, Shoulder Pressx8 (Circuit x3 with 8kg DBs....yeah fooked.)

Legs yesterday (Tues)

BB Squats(Still on Smith Machine will move onto free next week, starting low) 55kgx10, 65kgx9, 75kgx6

DB Squats :20sx12, 22sx12, 24sx9

DB Lunges: 22sx12,10,8.

Leg Ext:25kgx10, 30kgx9, 35kgx8

Leg Curls: 30kg 2x8

Leg Press:145kgx10, 152.5kgx10, 160kgx8

Step Ups with 22s: 20,15,12

So...strength is continuing to grow slowly although I'm not going to push out the boat too far incase I attempt too much. Would rather add weight...maintain for session after then add again...suits me well I think...any suggestions. Def growing with changes to diet and eating very healthy, 3 protein shakes a day now so protein is def there for growth and repair and I'm seeing changes to my chest for the first time in ages and def growth on my arms, shoulders/delt area and back.

Slowly slowly wins the race and I'm loving the **** load of food I get to eat as a result. Might be a bit bland from time to time...but who cares if I can shoulder to shoulder with my fellow Spartans!!! Bland food it is...bring it on.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Def mate...welcome back!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Two workouts to post today....bi's/tri's and delts from last Thursday and workout today...Chest and Back.

Thursday was an awesome workout and was really impressed with what I looked like in the mirror at the end of the session. Def the biggest I have ever seen my arms looking...the pump was awesome and it gave me so much confidence...confidence I have never really had in the gym before. I was up there with the bigger fellas for once in my life and it is due to good persistant high protien diet and a good routine I think in the gym.

Standing DB Curls: 20sx20, 22sx17,24sx6 (big drop but was so glad I even curled those 26s...can't wait to get more out)

Seated DB Curls:16sx12,10,10

BB Curls:25kgx17,13,10

Hammer Curls:12sx15,12,10

CG Beach Press:20kgx12,10,10

CG Pulldowns: 20kgx20, 25kgx13, 30kgx6

Upright Rows: 15kgx12, 20kgx10,25kgx7

Delt Circuit: Front Raise, Lateral Raise, B/O Raise, Upright Row, Shoulder Press Standing: 8kg DBs 3 sets of 8 reps (this is a killer) Def great finish.

Today....good workout again...felt strong on my DB Bench Press...weaker on BB Bench Press....but been doing DB Press much longer...

BB Bench Press: 45kgx12, 55kgx10, 65kgx9

DB Bench Press:20s 3x10, 22sx8....going for 24s next time...

DB Flyes:10kg 3x10

Cable X Overs:10.75kgx10, 12kgx7, 13.25kgx4 ......was trying hard but struggled a little bit here.

Incline DB Press:16s 2x10, 18sx6....felt strong on these with good form.

Rev Pulldown:46.5kgx12, 54kgx10, 61.5kgx5, 54kgx6

Seated Rows:42.5kgx12, 50kgx10, 57.5kgx8

Pulldowns:40kgx12, 60kgx10,80kgx6

DB Shrugs:24s 3x10

Overall continuing to well...took some cheeky pics today for myself and can def see some noticable changes. My next pic upload will be in the first week of April...probably the 6th or 7th so still got a good few weeks to bulk up and really show you guys the hard work is paying off. Consistency is key.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Diet Today:

7am: Protein Shake....60g 82% Whey Isolate with 300ml skimmed milk.

7.45am: Bowl of Bran Flakes with skimmed milk, glass Orange Juice, one poached egg on toast.

10am: One activia yoghurt with 60g oats and raisins, bananna.

12noon: Sushi...about 200g mixed pieces...2 ryebread crackers with 60g cottage cheese. Multi Vit Juice.

3pm: Glass of water and Power Bar: 10g Protein.

4.30pm: Protein Shake....60g 82% Whey Isolate with 300ml skimmed milk.

7pm: Glass of water, 2 grilled chicken breasts with steamed Vegetables and rice.

10pm: Intend to have last shake before bed Protein Shake....60g 82% Whey Isolate with 300ml skimmed milk.

Advice on diet appreciated guys....is 1litre of skimmed milk a day good or bad....? Could cut it to water I suppose. As for the rest def helping with my bulk the increase in consumption...havn't counted the calories...I dread to think...but def making gains for sure.

Current Stats

Height:5ft10, 180cm

Weight 83kg, 183lbs

Looking to bulk to 85kg first then beyond that....whatever I can bulk on.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

looks good fella. as you said consistency is key.

Though I would get out of the smith machine for your squats ASAP and get as much weight on them as possible once you have the form nailed. That will put some meat on yer back.

do you deadlift?


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Not yet dude....but will be starting deadlifts next week. Have a legs session in about an hour so will take your advice and go back to basics and get some squats done out of the Smith machine....certainly is a bit restrictive and leads to false sense of security and strength I imagine. Will start of real light on the bar alone and see what I can achieve tonight.

Dude, these pics you keep putting on my forum....what a motivation they are to keep posting!! Love it.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Diet today:

7am: Protein Shake....60g 82% Whey Isolate with 300ml skimmed milk.

7.45am:Glass of orange juice, bowl of bran flakes with skimmed milk, 2 poached eggs on wholemeal toast with beans.

10am: Activia Yoghurt with oats and raisins. Black coffee.

12noon:60g flaked tuna with cous cous, diced peppers and red kidney beans.

3pm: Glass of water and power bar..10g protein.

4.30pm: Protein Shake....60g 82% Whey Isolate with 300ml skimmed milk.

8.30pmiced lamb steak with steamed potatoes and vegetables.

10pm: Intend to have Protein Shake....60g 82% Whey Isolate with 300ml skimmed milk.

Drinking water throughout the day as well to keep well hydrated.

Legs tonight (awesome workout and thanks to some advice from Steamrod...broke free from the Smith Machine and went free on my squats with the Oly Bar.)

BB Squats using Oly Bar(Weight includes bar as always) 30kgx10, 40kgx10, 50kgx10,60kgx10, 70kgx10...now I know this isnt my best effort to failure but my goal here was to squat well and with good form...70kg it was starting to get interesting and I thought rather than chance my luck...slowly surely wins my race...so will start on about 60kg next week and see how it goes. Must say that free squats are so much better than the smith machine...even for a beginner..allows development of good balance...posture and really works those key lower areas. Also smith machine is restrictive in that you can't extend your hands out on the bar to release the lats a bit more, whereas on the free squat you can...does that make sense? Hope so.

DB Squats:20sx12, 22sx10, 24sx9, 26sx6

DB Lunges:16sx15,18sx10, 20sx7

Leg Ext: Rest Lvl 7x10, lvl8x9, lvl9x10, lvl10x7

Leg Curl:Rest Lvl 6x10, lvl7x8, lvl8x4

Leg Press: 145kgx12, 152.5kgx10,160kgx10, 167.5kgx8

Seated Calf Raise:90kgx10, 100kgx10, 110kgx10

Step Ups to finish: 30kg DBsx16,12,10

Was about just over an hour to get all of this in...enjoy leg days and realise thier importance so always willing to put in the extra effort and pull the required faces. Really satisfied with the free squat and glad I saw the light before I locked myself forever in the Smith machine...cheers Steamrod for the heads up.

Bi's/Tri's and Delts tomorrow...another fav day of mine...was awesome last week...hopefully the confidence will increase again this week.

Later people,

Scoobs.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Still at it people, just not posted as busy with family visiting right now...will post tomorrow.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

good **** bro, keep us posted.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Quite a long post this one people...not been able to post in a few days as had family visiting and a pretty busy social schedule...lucky me eh.

Ok so first w/o is bi's tri's and delts from last Thurs 3 Mar, seems like ages ago already.

Standing DB Curls:16sx14,18sx14,20sx10, 22sx8

Alt Inc Curls:14s 3x10

Hammer Curls: 14s 2x10

Arnold Press:16sx10, 18sx10,20sx6

BB Curls:25kg 3x10

CG Pushdown:20kgx20, 25kgx11, 30kgx6,35kgx4

CG Beach Press:25kgx12,27.5kgx8,30kgx6

Cable Upright Rows: 22.5kgx12, 25kgx10,27.5kgx6

DB Shoulder Press: 20sx12,22sx10,24sx6

Delt Circuit: Front Raise, Lat Raise, B/O Lat Raise, Up Row then Shoulder Press: x3 with 6kg DBs (and it still makes me cry.)

Thursday 10 Mar

Cable X over: 10.75kg x10,8,6

DB Press: 18sx10, 20sx9,22sx5

DB Flyes: 10sx8,8,6

Inc DB Press:18sx12,20sx10,22sx6

BB Press: 35kgx12,45kgx10,55kgx8,65kgx6

One Arm DB Rows:22s 3x10

Rev Pull Down: 46.5kgx10, 54kgx6,39kgx8

Seated Rows: 42.5kgx10,50kgx10,57.5kgx7

DB Shrugs:24sx12, 26sx10, 28sx7

Still a good working and slowly managing to push up the weight every week on my DB Bench Press, One Arm Rows etc. Need to push myself more on my chest as it is kinsa getting left behind...any advice on some other excercises other than Bench press that are good for the chest?

Fri 11 Mar....Legs which I am loving....especially the squats.

BB Squats: 50kgx10,60kgx10,70kgx10,80kgx10,90kgx8 (added 20kg from last free squat session so I know I can do more....loving it..start with 60kg next time.)

DB Squats:24s 2x10,26sx6

DB Lunges: 20s 2x10,1x8

Leg Ext: Rest lvl9x10,lvl10x10,lvl11x8

Leg Curl: Rest lvl7 2x6 (my ham strings are **** at this excercise...reckon I need to go back to basics)

Leg Press: 160kgx10,167.5kgx10,175x10......awesome added some this week...get in.

Seated Calf Raise: 100kg, 3x10

Step Ups with 32kg DBs: 17,10,6.

Three good workouts people and still making progress which I'm happy about. Diet took a punch when parents were out...eating out...but tried to maintain it and think I'm back on track. Have a few days away on trip next week so will find it hard to workout unless where I'm staying has a gym so may need to thrash out some cardio instead!! Oh...the fear! Will be working arms tomorrow...hell yeah...bi's, tri's and delts. Then after trip next week will be in the gym Fri, Sat and Sun...

Will be posting pics soon as well people to monitor my progress...will post these next Sunday just to see what you all think.

Later people.

Scobie.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Away for a few days this coming week so will not be posting during the week until Thursday night or Friday when I'm back near my computer.

Todays workout was Arms and Shoulders...Bi's Tri's and Delts

Standing Alt DB Curls:16sx20,18sx16,20sx7

Hammer Curls:12s 2x10,14sx6

BB 21's: 25kg 2sets

Seated DB Curls: 16s x16,14,12.

CG Pull Down: 25kgx10, 27.5kgx10,8

Beach Press: 25kgx10,10,8

Rev BB Curls: 25kgx10,10,4,4

Cable Upright Rows:20kgx10,25kgx10,30kgx7

Arnold Press: 18sx10,9 20sx5

Shoulder Press: 20sx10,22sx7,24sx4

Delt Blast:Front Raise, Lat Raise, B/O lat raise, upright row, shoulder press: 2 sets with 6kg DBs.

Felt really weak during workout today, lack of energy I guess as I did this workout at Midday when I usually workout in the afternoon after work around 5pm. By the time 5pm comes around I've usally eaten my own bodyweight in food to help fuel the session...but even this slight knock to my normal routine...led to small losses in strength during the session. Four weeks to go before my Easter Break...gonna try and get as big as I can by then...hell yeah!!


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Missed out this week...bit of a knacked back but feeling much better today so back at it tomorrow with chest and back blast....come on.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah much better dude....trained Chest and Back on Monday and ran 3.3miles today for cardio...so back on the road fella. Also eating like a machine, lovin it!

Will post tomorrow after legs...those squats are gonna hurt I think but pain is only weakness leaving the body...FACT.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Still training, just not posted in a while...will try and post last couple workouts tonight.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok so not posted in a while...still been at it but my training has not been as regular as it was a few weeks back and as a result I havn't made the progress I was looking for. I have made only very small gains but will kick start back into it tomorrow...gym closed today...and this time going to stick to a more solid routine coupled with the diet I was on a few weeks back and I am determined for the gains this time to be more noticable.

Achievements over the past few months have been as follows:

1. Maintaining a good diet for once...need to make this the prime goal next run.

2. Increased mass to Legs...mainly due to shift to good squats without Smith machine.

3. Regular routine...slowly moved up in weight every week on sets.

4. Regular posting on the site helped a lot I reckon.

Weaknesses....well there are a lot of those.

Chest is my ultimate weakness and this can be seen in the progress photos...distinct lack of mass there compared to the rest of my body...needs a lot of work and I will be mainly focusing on chest during the next phase so I can hopefully start to form a decent set of pecs.

Bad demon that is the voice that encourages me to stray from my diet ....need to wipe it out if I am ever to see the progress I want.

Attitude and aims need to be dedicated yet flexible...working around my schedule at work to make sure I get the workouts in that I need...without excuses.

Ok so I'm looking for your advice people...really wan't to get it right this time and add some more mass...clean mass...and I reckon I need to get a cardio / weight routine balance with the right diet correct in order to do that...let me know your ideas and have a read through my journal to see where I have been doing the right things and the wrong things...all critisism is welcome.

Progress pics ( or perhaps a lack of) posted here.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Few more..


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Last few...p.s It is just a coincidence that I am wearing the same underwear...I havn't been wearing them all this time...


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

3K run on programme today...working up to 10k in a couple of weeks. Run time 15m16s...not bad for a below average cardio ability!

Back to the big boy gym tomorrow for chest and back ....bring it on.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Ok so after a while thinking it over, I've opted to bulk on a 12 week 5x5 routine...Bill Starr classic. Started the routine last night and I'm pretty impressed with the workout...the targeted muscle groups and the duration in the gym of about one hour, which is ideal for me.

Will be running this Mon , Wed and Fri and I've decided to cut back on the cardio I've been doing recently and focus on gaining as much as I can targeting the whole body muscle groups like the 5x5 regime is designed for. I also like the simplicity of the routine...something I can really get into without much thought...allowing me to focus a bit more on the diet and the form during squats, benching, rows and deadlifts...the keys to success I guess.

So..here is WEEK 1, DAY 1 (Mon 16th May)

Squat 5x5: 50kg, 65kg, 75kg, 90kg, 100kg. (Was bit shaky having not done squats for a couple of weeks...but eager to get back at it Wednesday)

Bench Press 5x5: 20kg, 30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg (Hard again...but who said this was gonna be easy...glad I got 5 good reps at 60kg...not rushing this)

Barbell Row 5x5: 20kg, 30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg (Again...was kinda hard on the 60kg set but managed to get my 5 good reps in)

Assistance Work:

2 sets weighted hyperextensions 2x20 using a 5kg plate.

2 sets weighted sit-ups 2x10, 1x10 using a 5 kg plate.

So all in all a good start to the routine....Squats, Mil Press, Deadlifts and sit ups on Wednesday.

Looking to post progress summary every three weeks with pics and will be posting each workout day with a breakdown of session.

Thanks for following people and to those that helped me get sorted with a suited routine...hopefully I'll see some progress.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

hi matey, good luck with the 12week bulk will be looking forword to see you progress. will be following now mate


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

WEEK 1 DAY 2

Squat 4x5: 50kg, 65kg, 75kg, 75kg (Not a problem at all, good sets of squats, concentrating on form through the movement)

Mil Press 4x5: 30kg, 35kg, 40kg, 45kg (Seemed heavy towards the end but not a problem getting 5 reps..not done Mil Press with bar for a while)

Deadlifts 4x5: 45kg, 55kg, 65kg, 74kg (First time I have done deadlifts so was concentrating on form this evening, maintaining straight back throughout the movement and ensuring that the plates touch the floor at the end of the rep)

Accessory work: 3 sets of sit ups...3x15.

As for weight...I'm sticking to the programme as I think if I start to deviate from the proven method in the programme my gains will be affected. The important things for me over the next 12 weeks are:

1) Diet..incorporating supplemented protein to allow optimum growth and repair during the 12 weeks.

2) Quality rather than quantity during this programme. I'd rather do 5 good squats at 95kg than 3 pathetic ones at 115kg.

3) Consistency. This is key for me. Part of the reason I chose the 5x5 routine to give me just that.

So the story continues..next update will be Friday evening then off on a short jolly on Saturday for the weekend...may be some debauchery involved.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

2 months and no progress from what I can see...comparative pics for discussion...motivation is hard to find at the moment.



Advice needed people....not feeling great after looking at these today.


----------



## scobielad (Feb 27, 2010)

Back from the dead and new update to follow this evening....have been away from the site for a long time and neglected the gym...now I feel a stirring to return to the fold and get my **** into gear...

30th birthday is well in the past and time I reached those goals once and for all....will outline my diet plans later tonight with current pictures and timescales...

Hope everyone I've followed here / has followed my old progress...is well!

Scoobs.


----------

